# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Ready Player Me, cross-game avatar platform for the metaverse, Wolf3D, Tallinn, Harjumaa, Estonia

## Airicist

Developer - Wolf3D

readyplayer.me

facebook.com/readyplayerme

twitter.com/readyplayerme

Playlist "Tutorials for developers"

----------


## Airicist

The future of virtual humans and personal 3D avatars by Wolf3D CEO Timmu Tõke

Apr 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

MeetinVR's new avatars! xWolf3D

Nov 24, 2020




> You can now create your MeetinVR avatar using just a selfie!
> 
> We have partnered with our friends at Wolf3D to bring you what we believe is the best VR avatar creator on the market. You can now generate your own VR avatar using the Wolf3D extension straight from the MeetinVR web portal. Select a picture, tweak your avatar and you’re ready to go!


meetinvr.com/2020/11/23/meetinvr-and-wolf3d-new-vr-avatars

----------


## Airicist

"Metaverse Avatar Platform Ready Player Me Launches Koji App For 3D Avatar Creation"
Ready Player Me App Brings Creation And Showcase Of Decentralized 3D Avatars To The Creator Economy

June 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wolf3D launches Ready Player Me cross-game avatars for the metaverse"

by Dean Takahashi
July 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Ready Player Me — Avatars in the Metaverse"

by Alex Steinberg
October 7, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Ready Player Me, a metaverse avatar platform, raises $13M in funding"

by Rachel Kaser
December 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Ready Player Me, a platform to build dynamic cross-game avatars for virtual worlds, raises $56M led by a16z"

by Ingrid Lunden
August 23, 2022

----------

